# AMNPS 5 X 8 and MES 40 Issues



## splendorlex (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey all--

I've had the MES 40 Bluetooth model for a couple of years now, and it's a great smoker. I like how roomy it is, and outside of having to replace the heating element due to some wires frying out, it's been a dream. But one thing always bugged me, managing the chips and chip loader. 

So I did what any self-respecting smoking meat forums guy would do, and I purchased the 5 X 8 (I think that's the size) pellet tray from AMNPS.

The problem is, I can't keep the thing lit. I don't currently have a torch, so I've been using the lighting method using cheapo hand sanitizer I saw on here. I put about 4 squirts or so on the end, light it up, and let it burn for a few. Then I put it in my smoker, it fits perfectly on the left bottom. I did also try heating up the pellets as I've seen here in other posts, but no difference. 

But the sucker just won't stay smoking. I'm wondering about 2 possible issues:

1) Could it be air flow? Do I need to remove the chip loader or do something else to increase the air flow? The vent is open.

2) Do I just need to buy a torch and flame it up like I've seen here? 

Is there some other bit I'm missing? I'd love to finally be able to set this thing and forget it.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

I think what makes mine work so well is air flow.  I use a torch, but before I had one it still stayed lit only it took more effort.  My firebox has two vents and I really think that is why it works so well. It seems to me that when folks do have trouble keeping them lit it’s oxygen more than it is anything else.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 4, 2018)

I had the same problem until I moved my AMNPS closer to the chip feeder tube and left the chip feeder tube part-way open so it can draw air.  Others do not have to do this...but this worked for me.  I also had to raise it up to the bottom grate and get it off the bottom.  Here is a pic.

The aluminum pans are simply drip pans.  I use them for a dozen smokes or so - or until they get nasty.  Make sure the meat drippings do not put out your AMNPS.

St. Louis Style pork ribs are in the stall...no water in the water pan either.  I just use it as another drip pan.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 4, 2018)

This why I went with AMNTS (the tube) with u-bolt mod.I always had issues with the tray,I too could never keep it lit and putting it near the chip loader made it unpredictable,too much smoke(and heat) or not enough smoke.

Stick that tube in the bottom left corner under the water pan,crack the chip loader open and smoke.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

So my method with my AMNPS is I light it and let it go for a bit, then I put it in my smoker under the water pan, just so stuff isn't dripping into it. My top vent is about 50% open, and the chip loader tray isn't in at all. It's actually likely burning faster then is ideal, but I'd rather have 8 hours of good smoke then 12 hours of smoke with the chance she goes out when I'm asleep.

If this doesn't work, then I got nothing honestly. Also if you see a jet lighter, you can very likely use that to get the pellets going. Those suckers burn much hotter then a normal bic.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2018)

Pull the chip tube out 1.5-2"...  rotate to the dump position and you should be good to go....  Leave the exhaust wide open...


----------



## tddeangelo (Jul 4, 2018)

Look up the "mailbox mod" for an AMNPS with a cabinet smoker. I plan to run my AMNPS with my MES30 this way.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2018)

Luckily I have the drip tray hole on the bottom of my smoker.  The 5x8 can sit over that air hole if I want to use it .  Mine is not a MES however


----------



## cmayna (Jul 4, 2018)

tddeangelo said:


> Look up the "mailbox mod" for an AMNPS with a cabinet smoker. I plan to run my AMNPS with my MES30 this way.



Best mod I've done.  Never having to open the MES's door to attend the AMNPS or AMNTS is pure luxury.


----------



## Sland165 (Jul 7, 2018)

For mine I was having similar issues but now all is well. I make sure my pellets are burning for a good five minutes ensuring those embers are deep. I then blow it out and if I keep going and it re-lights, it's go time. I have removed my chip loader completely and cut a 3x2 inch slot out of the chip box itself. This gives me great flow and has enhanced heating inside the unit(less drastic dead spots)
Has not gone out since and last week did a full 11hrs out of a full tray of Green Mountain.


----------



## Braz (Jul 8, 2018)

I run mine with the chip loader removed and the AMNPS on the support rods on the left side. I also added a piece of sheet aluminum just sitting on the bottom rack to channel the air flow toward the left side of the box (see the photo). I also thinks this helps balance the side to side temps inside the smoker.






Here's the butane torch I use. It is a multi-tasker, also used as a tabletop cigar lighter.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 8, 2018)

+1 Braz. Do what he says.


----------



## splendorlex (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm going to have to try a different lighting method, and I'll also try it with the chip loader removed completely. I'm a little bummed out this didn't work as easily as I hoped, but perhaps I just need to tweak a few things. I also saw somewhere that people microwave their pellets or do other prep work to try to ensure a good burn. Do you guys do anything special or just dump them in the AMNPS?


----------



## Sland165 (Jul 8, 2018)

splendorlex said:


> I'm going to have to try a different lighting method, and I'll also try it with the chip loader removed completely. I'm a little bummed out this didn't work as easily as I hoped, but perhaps I just need to tweak a few things. I also saw somewhere that people microwave their pellets or do other prep work to try to ensure a good burn. Do you guys do anything special or just dump them in the AMNPS?


I microwave for 3 minutes, stir, another 3 minutes and then in. Most likely your just having airflow issues, even with the chiploader out. I highly suggest the mailbox mod, very very simple and flat out works.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

Also patience when lighting the pellets helps. I almost always end up putting the pellets in to early, let them burn for a while before blowing out the fire.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 8, 2018)

splendorlex said:


> I also saw somewhere that people microwave their pellets or do other prep work to try to ensure a good burn. Do you guys do anything special or just dump them in the AMNPS?



Put your pellets in a foil pan and stick the pan in the smoker during pre-heat,that's usually enough time to remove enough moisture from the pellets.Why stink up the micro?


----------



## Sland165 (Jul 8, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Put your pellets in a foil pan and stick the pan in the smoker during pre-heat,that's usually enough time to remove enough moisture from the pellets.Why stink up the micro?


Now who doesn't love the smell of wood all throughout the house!!!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 8, 2018)

Sland165 said:


> Now who doesn't love the smell of wood all throughout the house!!!



Take a guess!!!


----------



## Sland165 (Jul 8, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Take a guess!!!


And my answer will probably be the same hahaha!


----------



## schlotz (Jul 8, 2018)

Get a small Butane Torch they aren't expensive.  Get the tray lit, usually I run mine for 20-30 sec, then see if the tray stays lit/smoking for at least 5-7 minutes. If not, hit it again until it does.  One or two times experimenting will get you comfortable at keeping it lit & smoking.  At that point follow what others have said about placement in the MES, chip tube position etc...


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 8, 2018)

1. Make sure the rear drip hole is open, and that the drip pan at the bottom doesn't have that hole foiled over (if you cover the tray in foil). It provides additional air.

2. Pull the chip tray out slightly (as Braz showed).

3. Make sure you don't let _anything _drip on the AMNPS. Use foil on the rack(s) above to give it a "tent" that stops any drips.

4. If you have a heat gun, use it to light the chips because it can get a bigger hunk of chips going, and it preheats the other chips. Here's a video I did a few years ago, showing how I do it:

Using Heat Gun to Light A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker

I did make one error in that video, which I corrected by adding a text overlay: do NOT pull the bottom drip pan forward because otherwise you don't get the air from that hole in the back.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 8, 2018)

splendorlex said:


> I'm going to have to try a different lighting method, and I'll also try it with the chip loader removed completely. I'm a little bummed out this didn't work as easily as I hoped, but perhaps I just need to tweak a few things. I also saw somewhere that people microwave their pellets or do other prep work to try to ensure a good burn. Do you guys do anything special or just dump them in the AMNPS?



I microwave mine for 1 min 15 sec, let sit with door open for 2 min then mix the pellets around and do another 1 min 15 sec.

Everyone's microwave could be a little different (stronger/weaker) so I recommend you don't go over 1 min 15sec or you may be coming back and telling a story about flaming pellets in the microwave... I've read them before :)

The microwave trick pretty much solved all my staying lit problems while lighting up. I believe the instructions are to light and let FLAME/BURN for 10 minutes and then blow out.  If the pellets cannot stay lit for 10 minutes or very much close to 10 minutes then you may very likely run into issues during the smoke.  Staying lit for the initial FLAME/BURN time period is a good indicator of whether or not your pellets will go out on you during the smoke.

After a good microwave and flame run then if your pellets are going out I would say it is due to lack of air/oxygen.  At that point you may need to pull your chip loader out more.

I run a mailbox mod that is on little legs so I get really good airflow.  The only times I may run into issues is when I'm burning 100% cherry.  I think with cherry I'm going to start doing 3 or 4 cycles of 1 min 15 sec microwaving and if I'm doing jerky I will run my cold smoke assist gadget that should keep air flow going nicely :)

I've been somewhat in your shoes so I know how it feels.  I hope this info helps you out when it comes to microwaving pellets... oh and get a better lighting method if you can  :)


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 9, 2018)

I've never had any luck with the tray smoker. I use the smoker tubes in my 2 MES 40's and I remove the chip tray completely so the smoker can "breathe". I use a propane torch to light the pellets, let the tube flame up good, then place in the bottom of the smoker after blowing the flames out. If there's no breeze to speak of, I use the blower I made from a computer fan and a piece of round duct pipe and place it in the chip drawer hole.


----------



## rfjoinery (Aug 18, 2018)

The problem is, I can't keep the thing lit. )

All of these solutions work for some people. I know that dry pellets are essential, I dry them in a microwave. Still sometimes have trouble keeping the AMNPS (5x7 tray) lit in the MES40; My site is inside a garage, with the door open, but not much local air movement at all. I now have a cheap box fan, a couple feet away, kind of indirectly pulling a draft out of the top vent of the MES. Way better!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

splendorlex said:


> I'm going to have to try a different lighting method, and I'll also try it with the chip loader removed completely. I'm a little bummed out this didn't work as easily as I hoped, but perhaps I just need to tweak a few things. I also saw somewhere that people microwave their pellets or do other prep work to try to ensure a good burn. Do you guys do anything special or just dump them in the AMNPS?




Yours is a Generation #2.5, so you don't want to do things Braz does.
You don't need to shift your heat from right to left, because the Gen #2.5 doesn't have that problem, because your top vent is on the left.

For the Gen #2,5:
Put your AMNPS on the bottom rack all the way on the right. The bottom rack is too close to the heat for any meat anyway.
Then pull the chip dumper out 2 to 3" & rotate it 180°.
Now light one end real good, preferably with a Propane, which has more balls than a wimpy Butane.
Note: Use a Butane when you use Dust, so it doesn't blow the Dust out of the Maze.
Every time the flame goes out, blow down & in on it until it flames up again.
Don't put it in the Smoker until you get a nice big Cigar-Like Cherry going. Might take off & on 20 minutes.
Then put it in where I said above. You're getting air flow from the chip dumper hole, so why put it way over on the left.

The Gen #1 works on the left because it was designed for the Gen #1, on the support rods on the left, with good air flow through them. When I had a Gen #1, I never had to pull my dumper out.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> +1 Braz. Do what he says.




Yeah---If he had a Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 18, 2018)

You can add more air, and do so in a more controlled manner, if you replace the chip loader with a tin can with some holes drilled in the end. I briefly show that in the video below of how to use the AMNPS in the MES 30 (sorry, it is not the same generation as yours). 

Second, make sure that absolutely nothing can drip down onto the tray. If need be, add some aluminum foil on the shelf above the AMNPS so that nothing can drip from the food above.

Finally, you need to make sure that you let the chips burn, outside the smoker, for at least 5-10 minutes before putting it inside. I like to light mine with a heat gun, which has several advantages. First, it preheats the chips (probably not needed unless you live on the gulf coast where it is really humid). Second, it gets a larger "chunk" of pellets going than does a flame. Finally, it lets you superheat the pellets by letting the gun blow for a few seconds after the flame appears, although you don't want to overdo this or you will create a "crust" on the pellets that may actually cause the flame to die down.

Here is the video I made of how I use the heat gun (I've posted this a few times before). It also shows the tin can for more air.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

Great Video of the Heat gun & AMNPS, John!!!
I used to have one that I removed from my edge bander when I closed my Cabinet shop, but I think it got borrowed & never found it's way home.
I would however, be careful covering a rack fully with foil, even on the top rack.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> ... I would however, be careful covering a rack fully with foil, even on the top rack.


Thanks for posting that clarification. I completely agree that you only want to create "an umbrella" with your aluminum foil that is just a little larger than the AMNPS, and most definitely would not want to cover the entire rack, because that would restrict the upward smoke flow. 

You just want to make sure that nothing drips down from the meat onto the pellets because that moisture would definitely either douse the smouldering chips or, if pure fat, might actually cause some sort of flare-up, like what you get on a grill.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Thanks for posting that clarification. I completely agree that you only want to create "an umbrella" with your aluminum foil that is just a little larger than the AMNPS, and most definitely would not want to cover the entire rack, because that would restrict the upward smoke flow.
> 
> You just want to make sure that nothing drips down from the meat onto the pellets because that moisture would definitely either douse the smouldering chips or, if pure fat, might actually cause some sort of flare-up, like what you get on a grill.




Yup---To protect the AMNPS, I prefer a 9" X 11" Foil Pan, cut in half & put above the AMNPS "Up-Side-Down", like below.
Here's one in my Old Generation #1, on the left, above my AMNPS:


----------

